# Strikeforce Pick 'em: Feijao vs Henderson



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

This is a signup thread for anybody that wants to compete picking fights on the next Strikeforce card. This Strikeforce event takes place in two weeks, Saturday Mar. 5th at 7:30 PM EST. The main event is the LHW title fight between Rafael Cavalcante and Dan Henderson from the Nationwide Arena in Columbus, OH, USA. 








Anybody who likes Strikeforce can sign up, even if they have not played so far. Details on how to pick are below, same format used for UFC events in CPL. Send a pick for every fight on the main card, and for two of the fights on the preliminary card. 

The scheduled fights include:



> MAIN CARD
> 
> Rafael Cavalcante vs. Dan Henderson
> Marloes Coenen vs. Liz Carmouche
> ...


You can send picks whenever confident with the fights. The picks should only be pm'd once unless they add, drop or change a fight on the main card. The offcial card can be seen HERE. If someone signs up and fails to send their picks, they lose their matchup and won't be cleared to fight at the next event. The deadline to send picks is when the Strikeforce event begins, approx. 7:30 PM EST in the US.

On how to pick fights:



> *Select the correct fighter:* 10 points
> *Select the correct method of win:* 5 points
> Method includes Submission, KO/TKO and Decision.
> *Select the correct round of win:* 3 points
> ...



Main Event Results pg. 20

hixxy (3-0) vs Intermission (2-0)

Main Card

420atalon (2-1) vs kantowrestler (2-1)
Ruckus (2-1) vs Machida Karate (2-1)
KillerShark1985 (1-1) vs BobbyCooper (1-2)
Bknmax (2-1) vs KillingRoad89 (1-0)
Couchwarrior (1-2) vs BWoods (0-0)

Under Card

UFC_OWNS (0-2) vs dudeabides (0-3)
attention (1-1) vs guam68 (0-2)
pipe (1-1) vs limba (1-2)
Big_Charm (1-0) vs McKeever (0-0)
Toxic (0-1) vs Life B Ez (0-0)
Ape City (1-0) vs Rauno (1-2)

Since hixxy signed up, this belt will be on the line:







The ranks are listed below, and the names in bold have signed up for this event, blue have sent picks:

*Champ: 3-0 hixxy 299 pts.*

*1. 2-0 Intermission 283 pts.*
*2. 2-1 420atalon 318 pts.*
*3. 2-1 kantowrestler 269 pts.*
*4. 2-1 Ruckus 257 pts.*
*5. 2-1 Bknmax 241 pts.*
*6. 2-1 Machida Karate 221 pts.*
7. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
8. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
9. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
*10. 1-0 Big_Charm 49 pts.*
*10. 1-0 (TIE) Ape City 49 pts.*
*12. 1-0 KillingRoad89 48 pts.*
13. 1-1 sillywillybubba 242 pts.
*14. 1-1 attention 210 pts.*
*15. 1-1 pipe 193 pts.*
*16. 1-1 KillerShark1985 84 pts.*
*17. 1-2 Couchwarrior 325 pts.*
*18. 1-2 BobbyCooper 273 pts.*
*19. 1-2 Rauno 231 pts.*
*20. 1-2 limba 213 pts.*
21. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
22. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
23. 0-1 HitOrGetHit 126 pts.
24. 0-1 AlphaDawg 42 pts.
*25. 0-1 Toxic 25 pts.*
*26. 0-2 guam68 175 pts.*
*27. 0-2 UFC_OWNS 93 pts.*
*28. 0-3 dudeabides 258 pts.*
*new: 0-0 BWoods 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 McKeever 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 Life B Ez 0 pts.*
*new: 0-0 Dan9 0 pts.*

Thanks for signing up everybody, picks due *Mar. 5th by 7:30 PM Eastern.* Any questions, just ask!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Sign me up! Im focused on Rauno right now, but i want that belt on here! Lets do this Kanto!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Yep im in to defend my belt, are you in Intermission for an undefeated v undefeated title fight??


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm in, and since I already took down MK and I'm 3rd in line for the title, I'll take kanto if you're game homie!!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Damn, kantowrestler is popular here in the Strikeforce forum! 3 posts on this thread so far, and 2 of them calling him out. I would take on UFC_OWNS if he signs up and wants to, maybe the winner is on the way from worst to first.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I'll face any of those contender pretenders in order to get another shot at getting my title back. Kanto, Ruckus, Bknmax, MK, whichever is up for being ktfo .


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Since I've been called out by three different people I'm going to call out the former champion for a contender spot. What do you say 420? Winner gets the next shot at the title and I'm in for it!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I am up for it. Hope you bring your A game Kanto, you are going to need it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh, I'm sooooooooooooo scared. Not really. This is going to be my night!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

dudeabides said:


> I would take on UFC_OWNS if he signs up and wants to, maybe the winner is on the way from worst to first.


you are in for a bad night homeboy, imma commit murder on the president of the cpl


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I'm not fighting you UFC. Win some more matches and come back to me when you have. Then you can give me a bad night!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are in for a bad night homeboy, imma commit murder on the president of the cpl



Oh I'm soooooooooooo, wait somebody said that already, I think this fight will be summed up as 'Somebody's O must Go', unless you pick the same as me and we draw...


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you two are fighting for the toilet bowl here?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kanto talk to us legends when you make it ionto the big leagues of the UFC


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Funny how you define yourself as a legend. Especially considering I beat you and you are winless in Strikeforce Pickem. I'm sorry but that alone makes it hard for me to take you seriously!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Since I've been called out by three different people I'm going to call out the former champion for a contender spot. What do you say 420? Winner gets the next shot at the title and I'm in for it!



Lol you call me out on the last SF Pickem now you choose a guy that JUST lost his belt for the next title shot? 

That doesn't sound like a contender fight, sorry Dudeabides or Hixxy can only make those so ill fight whoever gets me to a title next :sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Funny how you define yourself as a legend. Especially considering I beat you and you are winless in Strikeforce Pickem. I'm sorry but that alone makes it hard for me to take you seriously!


you beat me because i dont take SF seriously thats why i make my picks in 2 minutes when the card is first announced and i dont even research. ba bam


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, well your arrogant attitude doesn't help your image to me anyways. If you want me to actually take you seriously then actually try to win a fight. Maybe then you'll get some respect!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you beat me because i dont take SF seriously thats why i make my picks in 2 minutes when the card is first announced and i dont even research. ba bam


That's a poor excuse


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, if the champion is criticising you then you are full of crap. Do any UFC fighters come into a fight lazy? No, cause they would be cut!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, well your arrogant attitude doesn't help your image to me anyways. If you want me to actually take you seriously then actually try to win a fight. Maybe then you'll get some respect!


i dont need respect in a comp i dont care about, i just do this one for a wee bit of fun and practice for UFC, as for my image...... im loving it biatchs


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

How can picking the winners in two mins when the card is announced be practice for the UFC Pick Ems????

Like I said poor excuse for a poor record.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you moving towards the Tito attitude? If you are you're heading in the right direction. Though remember Tito was on top for only a while!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> How can picking the winners in two mins when the card is announced be practice for the UFC Pick Ems????
> 
> Like I said poor excuse for a poor record.


tough words from someone who has never beaten me in either comp


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, but look at who's the champion in this forum. When I fight hixxy I will give him respect. You clearly don't give anyone respect here!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> tough words from someone who has never beaten me in either comp


That comment would sound really good if say I had fought you 4 or 5 times over the two competitions. The fact that I have only ever fought you once, and yes you did win, doesnt make it sound that great..


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> That comment would sound really good if say I had fought you 4 or 5 times over the two competitions. The fact that I have only ever fought you once, and yes you did win, doesnt make it sound that great..


as it reads its hixxy 0 UFC_OWNS 1 plus i gave you the chance for redemption at 127 but you went for spoken because of my recent run ignoring the fact that you haven't beat me and you lost your last match, so you cant say i was ducking you


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, your case of dominance is starting to sound more flimsey all the time. Hixxy is the reigning champion here and you only fought him once in UFC. So your whole attitude is off!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't go for SpoKen, Dudes set the matches up, I am just grateful that I asked for a guy in the top 10 and my wish was granted.. I will fight you again believe me, but at the moment a win over you really doesn't do anything for me so what's the point? Redemption yes, but I can live with that for now.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I didn't go for SpoKen, Dudes set the matches up, I am just grateful that I asked for a guy in the top 10 and my wish was granted.. I will fight you again believe me, but at the moment a win over you really doesn't do anything for me so what's the point? Redemption yes, but I can live with that for now.


ok then UFC 138 in england probably, as for now dudeabides you my be dana whtes apprentice but i am chael sonnens wonderful cousin so run and tell that homeboy


----------



## Couchwarrior (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm in.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to match up against KillerShark


----------



## KillerShark1985 (Jan 6, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I would like to match up against KillerShark


im in


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

KillerShark1985 said:


> im in


Let's do this


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And another match is on. This looks like it's going to be good. There should be fireworks!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Kanto sorry to see you run away from our fight, and trying to Challenge someone that just lost to belt for a Quick title shot, but im not impressed.

Im going to Challenge Ruckus and look more impressive and get a title shot sooner, Because only the Champ or Dude can choose


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you were one of several people who challenged me. Also I think giving the champ respect is one way to getting him more likely to choose me. So if I win I'm more likely to get a shot and if not then it doesn't really mattter anyways!


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Sign me up plz , and I don't care who I own on this card


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either way you are probably going to win. Better question would be who haven't you faced yet? That could be a determining factor!


----------



## KillingRoad89 (Jul 28, 2009)

count me in


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Against whom would you like to fight?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I updated the first post of the thread with the announced prelim fights. There are 4 main card fights and 6 prelims to choose from. So everybody should send 6 picks total by the night of the show. All 4 main card picks and whichever 2 prelims you pick are up to you.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for the information!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Signing up


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hmmm... Part of me is wishing i hadnt signed up to this card now... Its damn tough to pick..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Oh common hixxy! This is your first title defense. Then after you win and I win you can face me!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well you were one of several people who challenged me. Also I think giving the champ respect is one way to getting him more likely to choose me. So if I win I'm more likely to get a shot and if not then it doesn't really mattter anyways!


Ya well i was the first person to challenge you and you agreed, so i dont care about who else did after that...

U ran from my challenge now im looking for another one for a title shot, cause i dont run from anyone!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well obviously the higher ranked fighter after this next fight card gets this next title shot. If I loose then you can yap at me all you want. But if I win then it's time to let it lay!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Miesha Tate is off the fight card. I changed the first post and put Liz Carmouche against Coenen instead like Strikeforce announced tonight. Bummer, but if the guys who have sent their picks in want to change them they can.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Oh common hixxy! This is your first title defense. Then after you win and I win you can face me!


Don't worry! I never back down from a fight!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of which heres my gameplan: because Intermission is undefeated I'm deferring to him for right now. However, if he doesn't sign up for this one I want the shot. Is that good with you?


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

Machida Karate said:


> Kanto sorry to see you run away from our fight, and trying to Challenge someone that just lost to belt for a Quick title shot, but im not impressed.
> 
> Im going to Challenge Ruckus and look more impressive and get a title shot sooner, Because only the Champ or Dude can choose





Bknmax said:


> Sign me up plz , and I don't care who I own on this card


I'll take either one of these two. Although as stated previously, I took care of MK so I was leaning toward Bknmax. Yet MK had to go a say hey was gonna challenge me and look more impressive. Tsk, tsk MK, assuming that you will get a win is showing way too much confidence. I hate to do a rematch this early in the SF CPL yet it looks like we may just have to do this dance again. DING DING!!!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Lol you beat me when it was a pure guessing game... Take pride in your Luck because rules have changed my friend, and that means so do the outcomes!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So you either want a rematch or to take out a new opponent. There are plusses to each of those. Either way should do good!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Don't worry! I never back down from a fight!


Good then you wont back down with our fight when i become the top contender! Kanto is already wasting this Fight Night on someone with the same win a lose that just had the belt.

And after i have a way more impressive Victory, it will show who deserves the shot next. So ill enjoy our fight!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Man this is getting confusing now.. So Kanto wants 420 or Intermission if he signs up, MK wants Ruckus, Bknmax wants anybody.. So i presume i will fight either Intermission, 420 or Kanto to defend my belt?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well obviously the higher ranked fighter after this next fight card gets this next title shot. If I loose then you can yap at me all you want. But if I win then it's time to let it lay!



Just saying i wanted to be the one to make sure u dont win, but i understand the Dodging process. Good Move :thumbsup:


And plus we have the same wins and loses, better hope i dont get higher then you in the scorecards because fighting Ruckus is obviously as good as 420, not to mention the same exact scores last SF event lol


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If Intermission doesnt sign up by this time tomorrow i will rematch 420 for the title if thats ok


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> If Intermission doesnt sign up by this time tomorrow i will rematch 420 for the title if thats ok


Fail Hixxy FAIL


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wait a minute! Why are you going to fight a guy you just fought against? I thought you fight top contenders who have earned their place!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok then, ill let dudes decide as there are a few of you with a 2-1 record. Hell i'll fight you all at the same time!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Ok, then who would become the champion? I think you are starting to get cocky. You've been the champion for all of two weeks and you have an attitude!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

kantowrestler said:


> Ok, then who would become the champion? I think you are starting to get cocky. You've been the champion for all of two weeks and you have an attitude!


Twas meant to be a joke kanto 

Intermission has a few hours left to sign up..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Intermission has more time then that. The fight isn't for another week. Unless the matches will be made in a few hours!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Dudes will put the fight card up this weekend. So we know a week before the actual event who each of us are fighting, as is done with all the events..

Maybe Inter doesnt want in on this card..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It's starting to look that way. Either that or he's been busy until this point. Bummer cause he deserves a title shot!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Intermission sent me a pm saying he was in??


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

If i win my title in UFC, that should give me some Brownie Points to get set up for the title, UFC is the same thing but harder


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

If Intermission isnt signed to this thread by the time dude makes the match ups then im gonna leave it for him to decide who gets the title shot..


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I guess I can roll with that. When you said you wanted to rematch 420 right away I was kind've pissed. This is something I can accept and that way I can face 420 and justify a title shot!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Ladies ladies ladies.... Don't worry im in and im coming for my belt


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Looks like the main event is made then!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up, everybody. 








*Strikeforce Pick 'em: Feijao vs Henderson Matchups*

Ladies and Gentleman, *it's Showtime, here we go
* with the main event of the evening. 5 rounds of fighting, for the Strikeforce Pick 'em League championship of the world! Introducing first, the challenger ... in the red corner... from Ontario, Canada... Intermission! His opponent across the cage, he is the undefeated champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... hailing from England... hixxy! 






Pick 'em rules are on the front page, good luck to you both...

Main Event

*hixxy* (3-0) vs *Intermission* (2-0)


Our main card has the best ranked fighters who signed up for this event, including three matchups that were called for by the fighters themselves. 

Main Card

*420atalon* (2-1) vs *kantowrestler* (2-1)
*Ruckus* (2-1) vs *Machida Karate* (2-1)
*KillerShark1985* (1-1) vs *BobbyCooper* (1-2)
*Bknmax* (2-1) vs *KillingRoad89* (1-0)
*Couchwarrior* (1-2) vs *BWoods* (0-0)

The undercard only has one matchup so far (the battle for last place?), but anybody else can sign up between now and Saturday night and every two will be placed on there too.

Under Card

*UFC_OWNS* (0-2) vs *dudeabides* (0-3)
*attention *(1-1) vs *guam68 *(0-2)
*pipe *(1-1) vs *limba *(1-2)
*Big_Charm* (1-0) vs *McKeever *(0-0)
*Toxic *(0-1) vs *Life B Ez* (0-0)
*Ape City* (1-0) vs *Rauno *(1-2)​

*Remember, picks must be sent by Saturday Mar. 5th by 7:30 PM Eastern or by the time the prelim fights start.*

Send a pick for every main card fight, and for your choice of two prelim fights. Don't forget to take note if the fight card changes, if so just pm your picks to me again. Thanks!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, Intermission signed up at the last second. Well we have two contender matches going. I'd say we have a card going here!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Great match ups, there could be 3, potentially 4 members with a 3-1 record after this event, a good score is a must.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

And unless me and OWNS Fitch it all up one of us will get a W. First time for everything.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, being winless sucks. And of course our newbie is at risk for that but rebounding is good. Let us all have a good fight card!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Teh CPL Champ of UFC is all i gotta say lol, when i win this rematch with Ruckus WITHOUT the shitty guessing game vesion of this. Im coming for that Title with my high score and my belt with the chance to unify the titles!

Now thats a main event!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

You lost the first match? Though the unified title would look good. First thing you have to do is make it happen though!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

you are going down young stallion dudeabides


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think this is dudes time. Do not underestimate him my friend. Either way one of you guys is getting the toilet bowl!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

dudeabides is a beast


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah he is, he's just had the misfortune of going against someone who was also a beast. Not just once but twice. It can go better this time though!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah he is, he's just had the misfortune of going against someone who was also a beast. Not just once but twice. It can go better this time though!


He picked them all right on the last UFC 127 Card and beat me by a mile Kanto. He is that good! He just doesn't want to rule both Pick'em leagues, thats why he sometimes holds back in the Strikeforce one.

He is just that a BEAST!


@dude


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

You guys have me confused with, who was that again? :confused02:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Severn is the beast of his generation. Especially considering that he is still fighting. Not to mention he's still winning!


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

Did I not sign up for this? 
If not... please do! raise01:


----------



## guam68 (Jun 14, 2009)

if attention or anyone else needs an opponent I'm in for this one


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Ok will add you two to the under card with me and that Aussie guy. If anybody else wants in they have til Saturday to sign up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this sounds like a pretty stacked card. It should all work out though. Also contenders will be determined and others will fall!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Good luck to all the participants and to my opponent Couchwarrior. Lets go for the fight of the night, I need to make a good impression in my debut and I feel like I've got a good chance to make a title run in the future.

1,000th post by the way. Congrats to me =D


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for being into this you guys, and congrats on the thousand guy who's been here a year more than me :thumbsup: Hopefully Strikeforce's cards get more solid and we can do all the prelims instead of just two one day, but we know it's not here yet.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There's been a thousand guys on this forum? Wow, that's quite a bit. I agree that in time the Strikeforce cards should be better!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Hah, it's weird too because I've been active on the forum during my time here, but I just don't post nearly as often as I should. I post a lot during events but I'm usually lurking otherwise.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, you should probably start posting more often. This allows you to socialize more. Events limits your view of people!


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> There's been a thousand guys on this forum? Wow, that's quite a bit. I agree that in time the Strikeforce cards should be better!


A thousand is a lot? This website gets over 30,000+ unique hits monthly and has hundreds of thousands of regestered members from my knowledge.

EDIT: Just checked to make sure and its 15-30k consistently over the last year and 42 thoudand regestered members.


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Sign me up please.

We picking the Undercard aswell?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I couldn't believe my join date when I looked at it the other day, I must have been lurking around for nearly two years!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

hixxy said:


> I couldn't believe my join date when I looked at it the other day, I must have been lurking around for nearly two years!


Hah, glad to know I'm not the only one who's been lurking for that long.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

pipe said:


> Sign me up please.
> 
> We picking the Undercard aswell?


Thanks for signing up, pipe. The next person who comes to sign up will go against you. We're only picking two undercard fights to go with the regular main card fights, and you can choose whichever two you think you know best.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well Pipe also serves as an alternate if it comes to that. Anyways, this should still all be an exciting fight card. Way to work!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Yeah, that's the way we do it. If someone doesn't send picks and he does he can take their spot on fight night. If more than one doesn't (yeah that's happened) he takes the highest one up the event card. But I hope somebody else wants to pick.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, being an alternate is a great oppurtunity. It gives him a chance to prove himself. Oppurtunity is what comes to us!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

Lol.

Picking 2 undercard foghts is a good idea, they are largely filled with unknowns on SF


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Bloody hell, i got so attached last week to UFC127 i forgot this was on this week.. Better get a quick training camp in!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I'm in!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Right on! :thumb02: it's pipe vs limba boys and girls, get those picks by Saturday night!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Speaking of boys and girls have there been any intergender matches yet? Not that it matters in this forum. It's entertaining just the same!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

One gender doesn't seem to be as in to it as the other, but they have played the UFC version in the past and wish they'd come back to either pick 'em game.

I got a pm from Big_Charm saying he's in btw, next person who signs up would be against him.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There seem to be alot of people signing up for this card. Now we have a solid heirarchy.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

I'd be thrilled to take a fight against Big_Charm. Lets do it.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Alright signed you up, thanks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm going to predict that one of two more guys are going to sign up before Saturday. We are going to see quite an undercard.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

MK likes to think it was luck our first dance around. He talked smack than and he's talkin more again. LOL. Better bring the A game homie and no luck will be involved with this one.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are you referring to your UFC match or the one in here? Cause you two have clashed a few times afterall. Your rivalry is strong!


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm talking about here, and yes we do have quite the rivalry going on.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I can see you guys going at this in a trilogy. Maybe even a few more matches. This should be interesting to match overall.


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

I'm not really concerned with the trilogy . I'm after the SF belt and MK just happens to be the guy in my way. Once I get this win I'm just a fight or two away and thats all that matters here. Should be an epic battle come Saturday though!!!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if I win this match you'll probably be a match away after I get the shot. If I loose you'll probably be a match away if not there. Either way something tells me we might face each other.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in, not calling anyone out, I'll fight anybody(not named Mayhem Miller)


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, how many people are signing up for this? There is going to be quite a large undercard. Stars will be made for sure.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Im actually glad im not fighting for the belt THIS fight night, because ive spent all my free time on UFC 127 now im trying to make time for the UFN on VS, and i cant even think about this card till im already moving...

Rough...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

haven't even thought about this card, the ufc is so much more interesting and better


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> haven't even thought about this card, the ufc is so much more interesting and better


I see the excuses are coming out already


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hixxy said:


> I see the excuses are coming out already


i dont get mad hixxy i get even


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Well if I win this match you'll probably be a match away after I get the shot. If I loose you'll probably be a match away if not there. Either way something tells me we might face each other.


Agreed


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks for signing up last night, Life B Ez, as long as we get another signup before the fights start Saturday night you'll be against them.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Either that or once again we will have an alternate. That isn't all too bad though if like I said he switches in. As for Ruckus, let's roll for it!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Toxic signed up, looks like it will be him vs Life B Ez.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

So how many undercard matches is that now?


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

kantowrestler said:


> So how many undercard matches is that now?


5 with them. Still almost 48 hours left to get more and more.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Isn't this going to be a stacked card?


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Still not decided on my picks yet!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well you've got twenty four hours to get it done. If you don't some alternate has to come in for the main event. Please don't spoil it.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will send you some picks.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Wonder what will come up next in this forum thread!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I sent my picks in case somebody forgets or decides to sign up in the last minute. I'm game.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

need another? i know its last second but i could have them in within the hour.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Ape City said:


> need another? i know its last second but i could have them in within the hour.


I guess it's you and me then?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

balls missed the boat on this i guess... Ah well GL all, i for one am hoping Hendo gets brutally KOd!


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> balls missed the boat on this i guess... Ah well GL all, i for one am hoping Hendo gets brutally KOd!


It's hard to KO Hendo and i'm hoping for a TKO win for him. :thumbsup:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I almost completely forgot about this event lol^^



edlavis88 said:


> balls missed the boat on this i guess... Ah well GL all, i for one am hoping Hendo gets brutally KOd!


Hendo is going to stop him early!


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I know that but my god do i hate Hendo. There are bigger dicks in MMA, no doubt, but i don't think i have ever seen the guy be humble. I mean he essentially left the UFC cos of the size of his ego... Come on Feijao!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, Henderson is going to knock him out. Either that or he is going to keep taking him down and beating him crazy. This is going to be great.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

I added Ape City vs Rauno on the card right under the last sign up's, Life B Ez and Toxic :thumbsup: thanks guys.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

People really think Hendo has better stand up than Feijao? lol


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> I added Ape City vs Rauno on the card right under the last sign up's, Life B Ez and Toxic :thumbsup: thanks guys.


Nice, this just made the fights more interesting for me.


Mckeever said:


> People really think Hendo has better stand up than Feijao? lol


Actually, i'm certain that Feijao's stand up is a lot better than Hendo's but i'm still picking Hendo via TKO.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

edlavis88 said:


> balls missed the boat on this i guess... Ah well GL all, i for one am hoping Hendo gets brutally KOd!


If someone else signed up I could add you to the undercard if you wanted, just letting you know if you wanted to send picks. There are 2 1/2 hours til the fights. We're picking the whole main card, and only 2 prelims fights up to who makes the picks.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> People really think Hendo has better stand up than Feijao? lol


I really couldn't give you an answer to this one right now. All I know is, Feijao's standup is nothing to brag about in my eyes.

I think Hendo will overwhelm him early, pressure him, take him down and pound him out against the cage.. just like he did against Babalu. Or KO him on the feet!

But I really don't see this fight going more then 10 minutes.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I really couldn't give you an answer to this one right now. All I know is, Feijao's standup is nothing to brag about in my eyes.
> 
> I think Hendo will overwhelm him early, pressure him, take him down and pound him out against the cage.. just like he did against Babalu. Or KO him on the feet!
> 
> But I really don't see this fight going more then 10 minutes.


Feijao has some legit stand up and a straight nasty Thai clinch. I think you're underestimating his TDD and scrambles too, hes very well rounded.

Its either going to end early, or it's going to be an all out war, both guys are tough as hell.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

This is all stand-up IMO.

Big right KO by Henderson in R1 or R2...otherwise Feijao beats him up. 

I have like a V-bookie bet on Feijo, but no favorite - hope at least one of them has the cardio to go hard beyond 2 rounds.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Shit i didnt know the event was this sat! I thought it was next! When do we need to send picks?! am i to late?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

How did you get your weekends mixed up? Hope you send them in quickly. Wouldn't want you to miss a fight card.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

According to mmajunkie, the prelims start in 40 minutes, first fight is Felty vs Kuhner.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendo puts his head down and throws bombs without looking, its what Anderson used to pick Hendo apart and despite the fact that Fejao is no Anderson Silva he does train with him and I think will use the same strategy of countering Hendo's wreckless bombs.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

someone please send me a stream for it in pm please?


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> someone please send me a stream for it in pm please?


Sent you a PM.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

There is going to be a time when I can actually afford to purchase the online stream from Showtime or watch it at my girlfriend's house. Otherwise I'm stuck looking up the highlights afterwards. Then again there will also be a time that I'll be a gold member.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> There is going to be a time when I can actually afford to purchase the online stream from Showtime or watch it at my girlfriend's house. Otherwise I'm stuck looking up the highlights afterwards. Then again there will also be a time that I'll be a gold member.


I sent you a PM as well. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Can i have the stream please..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hendo puts his head down and throws bombs without looking, its what Anderson used to pick Hendo apart and despite the fact that Fejao is no Anderson Silva he does train with him and I think will use the same strategy of countering Hendo's wreckless bombs.


Two words: Knees. Brutal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendo is not a shoot for the double kind of wrestler though, he is a greco guy, more a push you against the cage kind of guy.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Hendo is not a shoot for the double kind of wrestler though, he is a greco guy, more a push you against the cage kind of guy.


Yea, but wading punches with his head down could be a recipe for disaster. I believe Feijao has 5 TKO's through his knees and muay thai clinch, it is deadly.

Should make for a great fight.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hendo is such a horrible striker, he just has heavy hands and a solid jaw so its been effective for him but he is just plain ugly from a technical stand point.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

can someone send me a stream please!


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Damn Thornburg's chin, would have had both my fights perfect by the sounds of it if he didn't have such heart.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Probably lost already... Picked Evangelista and stuck with the favorites for the rest. Thats what happens when you don't take proper time to search up fighters you never have heard of before... 3 pick em events in a week is crazy though, should have skipped this one but opted in weeks ago.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

these kickboxing morons dont understand that they will eventually get taken down so they neeed to destroy them early, manhoef just was to patient and he los tbecaus eof it, mark hunt has fallen victim to that a few times but he now has a better bjj game and a better sprawl game too and he trie sto ko them before it gets to the ground quick.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Well I think I lost my title shot.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Intermission said:


> Well I think I lost my title shot.


somebody picked evangelista?


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Yes I did.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I had Evagelista...


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I had Evagelista...


I have no doubt in my mind that your beating me tonight.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i got the manhoef one wrong and the jsaon riley one wrong, i had bowling by 1st ko
gurgel by 1st sub coenen by 2nd tko and masvdial by UD and i have feijao by 2nd roun ko


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

We were doing main card and two prelims, everybody that sent more than two prelims I just used their highest two confidence wise for their picks.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

UFC_OWNS said:


> i got the manhoef one wrong and the jsaon riley one wrong, i had bowling by 1st ko
> gurgel by 1st sub coenen by 2nd tko and masvdial by UD and i have feijao by 2nd roun ko


Why did you have Riley, Bowling and Gurgel??? I thought was only supposed to pick 2 of the undercard fights.

Edit: ^ Ah


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Hey dude can you send me or post up Kanto's picks, want to see if I have a chance before I head to bed since I can't watch fights...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Life B Ez should just bow out now because I am whooping ass tonight.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Thanks dude.

Good fight Kanto. Better luck next time. Heres my picks if you are wondering.

Kennedy sub 2nd 21
Coenen sub 1st 20
Henderson tko 2nd 
Evangelista ud 0
Rogers tko 1st 20
Bowling tko 1st 11

For a total of 72 points. Right now you are at 56 and we both picked Hendo to win.

Hixxy, I am taking my belt back soon as dude gives me another shot. You better be training your ass off because you aren't going to land that lucky shot next time


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

feijao deserved to lose he was so dumb


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

War Henderson! Get Rocked! Next title shot is mine when i take this!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Life B Ez should just bow out now because I am whooping ass tonight.


Had Hendo by 3rd KO 
Conen by sub
Kennedy by sub
Bowling a winner 
Gurgel by 1st rd sub

So I hope you called them better only got Evangelista wrong  

Not sure if you get points for calling the correct method for the win on the wrong guy but I had Evangelista going to a UD.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coened via sub round 2
Tim Kennedy via submission round 1
Jorge Masdival via UD
Fejao via KO round 2
Jorge Gurgel via UD
Roger Bowling via UD


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Coened via sub round 2
> Tim Kennedy via submission round 1
> Jorge Masdival via UD
> Fejao via KO round 2
> ...


Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

f***inh Hendo ruined my night.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Toxic said:


> f***inh Hendo ruined my night.



Hendo is the man, u deserved it for doubting the King :angry02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Did i retain my title and go 4-0??


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Did i retain my title and go 4-0??


I hope so i want that fight! ..... I hope i won.... :confused05:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I got one prelim wrong and one main card wrong.. But i think i did enough..


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I got one prelim wrong and one main card wrong.. But i think i did enough..


Then you win.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I got one prelim wrong and one main card wrong.. But i think i did enough..


Ya i got the Evagelista fight wrong but i got most if not all of my how the fights will end correct on all the rest. I hope i did enough, should score decent for only having a hour to look at the whole card :shame02:


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Results for Strikeforce Pick 'em: Fedor vs Silva
*






The correct calls:



> Kuhner Sub 2
> Whitesel Sub 1
> Rogers Tko 1
> Freeman Sub 1
> ...




*The Matchups

Main Event*

*hixxy* (4-0) vs *Intermission* (2-1)

*And the winner of tonight's main event and...STILL... champion of Strikeforce Pick 'em... hixxy!!!

He won 75 to 32!!! * This is yours to wear: 







*
Main Card

420atalon (3-1) vs kantowrestler (2-2)
Fight won by 420atalon 91 to 72! 

Ruckus (2-2) vs Machida Karate (3-1)
Fight won by Machida Karate 100 to 70! 

KillerShark1985 (1-2) vs BobbyCooper (2-2)
Fight won by BobbyCooper 117 to 31!! KOTN!

Bknmax (2-2) vs KillingRoad89 (2-0)
Fight won by KillingRoad89 76 to 46! 

Couchwarrior (2-2) vs BWoods (0-1)
Fight won by Couchwarrior 94 to 45! 


Undercard


UFC_OWNS (0-3) vs dudeabides (1-3)
Fight won by dudeabides 107 to 67!

attention (1-2) vs guam68 (1-2)
Fight won by guam68 81 to 52!

pipe (1-2) vs limba (2-2)
Fight won by limba 70 to 68!! FOTN!

Big_Charm (2-0) vs McKeever (0-1)
Fight won by Big_Charm 65 to 60!

Toxic (1-1) vs Life B Ez (0-1)
Fight won by Toxic 97 to 93!

Ape City (1-1) vs Rauno (2-2)
Fight won by Rauno 91 to 81!
*​

Thanks for playing everybody. The highest scorer on this show was BobbyCooper with 117 points. Hope you guys come back again for Diaz vs Daley next month. :thumbsup:

These are the updated ranks of the Strikeforce Pick 'em League:

*Champ: 4-0 hixxy 299 pts.

1. 3-1 420atalon 409 pts.
2. 3-1 Machida Karate 321 pts.
3. 2-0 KillingRoad89 124 pts.
4. 2-0 Big_Charm 114 pts.
5. 2-1 Intermission 390 pts.
6. 2-2 Couchwarrior 419 pts.
7. 2-2 BobbyCooper 390 pts.
8. 2-2 kantowrestler 341 pts.
9. 2-2 Ruckus 327 pts.
10. 2-2 Rauno 322 pts.
11. 2-2 Bknmax 287 pts.
12. 2-2 limba 283 pts.
13. 1-0 Syxx Paq 179 pts.
14. 1-0 xeberus 171 pts.
15. 1-0 SpoKen 156 pts.
16. 1-1 sillywillybubba 242 pts.
17. 1-1 Ape City 130 pts.
18. 1-1 Toxic 122 pts.
19. 1-2 attention 262 pts.
20. 1-2 pipe 261 pts.
21. 1-2 guam68 256 pts.
22. 1-2 KillerShark1985 115 pts.
23. 1-3 dudeabides 365 pts.
24. 0-1 MagiK11 193 pts.
25. 0-1 KryOnicle 157 pts.
26. 0-1 HitOrGetHit 126 pts.
27. 0-1 Life B Ez 93 pts.
28. 0-1 McKeever 60 pts.
29. 0-1 BWoods 45 pts.
30. 0-1 AlphaDawg 42 pts.
31. 0-3 UFC_OWNS 160 pts.
*

(The bold #'s are the points for each fighter correct)

Picks:

hixxy


> Marloes Coenen vs. Miesha Tate - Coenen SUB 2 *21*
> 
> Rafael Cavalcante vs. Dan Henderson - Henderson TKO2 *20*
> 
> ...


Intermisssion


> Marloes Coenen, 1st, TKO *16*
> Melvin Manhoef, 1st, KO
> Billy Evangelista, Unanimous Decision
> Rafael Cavalcante, Unanimous Decision
> ...


420atalon


> Kennedy sub 2nd *21*
> Coenen sub 1st *20*
> Henderson tko 2nd *19*
> Evangelista ud
> ...


kantowrestler


> Dan Henderson/Unanimous Decision *16*
> Coenen/Submission Armbar/Round 1 *20*
> Melvin Manhoef / TKO / Round 1
> Jorge Masvidal / TKO / Round 2 *13*
> ...


Ruckus


> Rafael Cavalcante, Sub, Rd 2
> Marloes Coenen, Sub, Rd 1 *20*
> Tim Kennedy, Sub, Rd 1 *22*
> Billy Evangelista, UD
> ...


Machida Karate


> Tim Kennedy Sub 2nd *21*
> 
> Marloes Coenen Sub 1st *20*
> 
> ...


KillerShark1985


> Feijao 2nd TKO
> Kennedy 2nd sub *20*
> Evangelista UD
> Carmouche 2nd TKO
> ...


BobbyCooper


> Marloes Coenen Sub 2 *21*
> Dan Henderson TKO 2 *20*
> Tim Kennedy Sub 1 *22*
> Jorge Masvidal UD *21*
> ...


Bknmax


> J.p. Felty ,ko,Round 2
> Rafael Cavalcante,KO,Round 3
> Tim Kennedy,Submission ,Round 1 *22*
> Marloes Coenen,decision Unanimous *13*
> ...


KillingRoad89


> Dan Henderson Unanimous Decision *16*
> Most Confident Pick
> 
> Marloes Coenen R1 Submission *20*
> ...


Couchwarrior


> 1. Tim Kennedy sub rd 1 *24*
> 2. Marloes Coenen sub rd 2 *20*
> 3. Dan Henderson (T)KO rd 3 *19*
> 4. Billy Evangelista UD
> ...


BWoods


> Cavalcante KO 4
> Thornburg Sub 2
> Masvidal UD *22*
> Carmouche KO 3
> ...


UFC_OWNS


> Rafael Cavalcante tko round 2
> Marloes Coenen tko round 2 *15*
> Melvin Manhoef KO round 1
> Jorge Masvidal UD *21*
> ...


dudeabides


> Gurgel UD *16*
> Coenen Sub 2 *20*
> Rogers UD *14*
> Kennedy Sub 1 *21*
> ...


attention


> Marloes Coenen, submission, round 1 *21*
> Billy Evangelista, decision, unanimous
> Rafael Cavalcante, decision, unanimous
> Melvin Manhoef, TKO, round 1
> ...


guam68


> Marloes Coenen by 1st round sub *21*
> Dan Henderson by 2nd round ko *20*
> Melvin Manhoef by 1st round tko
> Jorge Masvidal by ud *21*
> ...


pipe


> Dan Henderson UD *16*
> Marloes Coenen sub rnd 2 *20*
> Tim Kennedy sub rnd 2 *19*
> Jorge Masvidal tko rnd 2 *13*
> *Total 4 of 6 for 68 pts*


limba


> Rafael Cavalcante vs. Dan Henderson - Cavalcante, TKO 4th
> Marloes Coenen vs. Liz Carmouche - Coenen, Submission, 2nd *20*
> Tim Kennedy vs. Melvin Manhoef - Kennedy, Submission, 1st *22*
> Billy Evangelista vs. Jorge Masvidal - Evangelista, UD
> ...


Big_Charm


> Cavalcante via TKO Rd 2
> Coenen via Sub Rd 2 *20*
> Kennedy via Sub Rd 1 *22*
> Evangelista via Decision
> ...


McKeever


> Rafael Cavalcante TKO 4th round
> Marloes Coenen sub 2nd round *20*
> Tim Kennedy sub 2nd round *19*
> Jorge Masvidal Unan decision *21*
> ...


Toxic


> Coened via sub round 2 *21*
> Tim Kennedy via submission round 1 *23*
> Jorge Masdival via UD *22*
> Fejao via KO round 2
> ...


Life B Ez


> Coenen Sub 2nd *21*
> Henderson Ko/Tko 3rd *23*
> Evangelista UD
> Kennedy Sub 3rd *18*
> ...


Ape City


> Dan Henderson/tko/round 3 *21*
> Tim Kennedy/decision/unanimous *15*
> Marloes Coenen/decision/unanimous *14*
> Billy Evangelista/tko/round 1
> ...


Rauno


> Henderson-tko-2nd *21*
> Coenen-sub-2st *20*
> Kennedy-sub-2nd *19*
> Evangelista-decision-unanimous
> ...


That about does it, wraps 'er all up. If anybody knows or thinks I messed up any part of it send me a message.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Me and Bobby Raped it up! I want that Title shot Hixxy and Dude, im 3 - 1 with 420 and got second highest score this fight night and never had a shot at the SF title.

Its TIME! :fight02:


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

I would have deserved to lose my fight honestly.

Because *PIPE* sent only 4 picks instead of 6. And he scored almost as many points as i did, with 2 less picks.

You get 100.000 credits from me *PIPE*.
Can't give you the win, decision is already official, but maybe you will use these credits on vBookie or whateva...

PS: i want Rauno next - we both are 2-2. It's gonna be labeled as "the european war!" :thumb02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

MK, give me a UFC title shot and you got your Strikeforce title shot.. I am a true champion, i won my belt, and i have defended my belt.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

congrats dudeabides 6/6 is a great effort, now for diaz vs daley


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

limba said:


> I would have deserved to lose my fight honestly.
> 
> Because *PIPE* sent only 4 picks instead of 6. And he scored almost as many points as i did, with 2 less picks.
> 
> ...


The story...

pipe rushed his picks in after I sent him one of those "Where are yer picks?" messages. He got them in literally a minute before the prelims started and then signed off not to be seen again all night (different time zone, you know.) I noticed he picked a prelim fighter that had been replaced, and forgot to say the winner in his other prelim pick. I sent him a message about it right away saying he could fix them fast, but he didn't see it I guess. limba is a big man as usual, and he's more than likely right, unless pipe would've missed both prelim picks he would have pulled it out. was a bummer, but you both got FOTN creds from me too.




UFC_OWNS said:


> congrats dudeabides 6/6 is a great effort, now for diaz vs daley


Thanks OWNS, was fun but I got lucky. I picked differently for vbookie than I did for CPL and I did pretty well in one while I get owned in the other.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Can someone pls lift the curse wich OWNS is under?! LOL










0-3 in SF an on a 0-5 run in UFC?! That's tough man. 
You're becoming Jardine :laugh:

Gotta switch camps man...
Change your diet or whateva: vegan or Dolce diet?!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> The story...
> 
> pipe rushed his picks in after I sent him one of those "Where are yer picks?" messages. He got them in literally a minute before the prelims started and then signed off not to be seen again all night (different time zone, you know.) I noticed he picked a prelim fighter that had been replaced, and forgot to say the winner in his other prelim pick. I sent him a message about it right away saying he could fix them fast, but he didn't see it I guess. limba is a big man as usual, and he's more than likely right, unless pipe would've missed both prelim picks he would have pulled it out. was a bummer, but you both got FOTN creds from me too.


Still, gave him something extra!
I am sure i would have lost if he would have sent prelim picks also.
Seems fair!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the answer to my problem this year is that brandon vera spat in all of my bottled liquids and he has infected me with "i am good for the start but then i turn into a turd who couldn't punch his way out of an open window"


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I have a few humble things to say: First I'm sorry I reneged on our match MK and I wish you luck in your next match, whether it's for the title or whether it's a title shot. Second, 420 if you have your title shot then good luck and good match. Third, Ruckus since we both lost you want to have a match on the next card? (which is on my 23rd birthday by the way)


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> the answer to my problem this year is that brandon vera spat in all of my bottled liquids and he has infected me with "i am good for the start but then i turn into a turd who couldn't punch his way out of an open window"


So: 
Dolce diet?









Vegan diet?









Or...manly diet?! lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i chose jon fitch lay and pray diet hahaha


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> MK, give me a UFC title shot and you got your Strikeforce title shot.. I am a true champion, i won my belt, and i have defended my belt.



Well i HAVE to fight Inkdot, not only because i told him he has it next but because he beat me in the UFN.

But ill call you out if u call me out next time its possible :thumb02:




kantowrestler said:


> I have a few humble things to say: First I'm sorry I reneged on our match MK and I wish you luck in your next match, whether it's for the title or whether it's a title shot.



Its all good dude, i wish it was me and you fighting on this card, but im glad i got to have my revenge match on Ruckus and show i only lost my 1 loss because the rules were a pure guessing game.

I should be undefeated but im not a good guesser lol....


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

shows how weak the LHW division is. Hendo dominated a guy who is know for his strikes on way to a win. Hendo has the right, but his standup is far from great. 

Glad Hendo won as I am a big fan, but if this is the best, the the division needs work. Hendo is 40 and is tops.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

SF altogether is a joke


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*All I Do is win win win no matter what
got money on mind i can never get enough
and everytime I step up in the building
everybody hands go up
and they stay there
and they say yeah
and they stay there
Up down, up down
cause all I do is win win win
and if you goin’ in put your hands in the air..
*


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> *All I Do is win win win no matter what
> got money on mind i can never get enough
> and everytime I step up in the building
> everybody hands go up
> ...


Mariah Carey's new song?! 

What do you say Rauno? Do we have a date on April 9?! Make it a "european war"?! 
One of us has to move to 3-2...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> Mariah Carey's new song?!
> 
> What do you say Rauno? Do we have a date on April 9?! Make it a "european war"?!
> One of us has to move to 3-2...


Naah, some real guy's perform that song. :thumb02: Sure, like Dana White would say: _"This fight makes all the sense in the world now"_.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> *Naah, some real guy's perform that song. *:thumb02: Sure, like Dana White would say: _"This fight makes all the sense in the world now"_.


I know! 

Ok then...it's a date. Hope Dudes makes this possible!:thumbsup:


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

dudeabides said:


> Thanks OWNS, was fun but I got lucky. I picked differently for vbookie than I did for CPL and I did pretty well in one while I get owned in the other.


Lol me too. 5/6 in this and 0/5 on vbookie. Really thought a couple of these underdogs had chances of winning their fights and some came close but in the end it was the favorites who won.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is it the Daley v Diaz card next? I'm bloody torn on that fight..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Is it the Daley v Diaz card next? I'm bloody torn on that fight..


Yeah, it's the Daley-Diaz card next. I'm torn between as well, it all goes down to Diaz though, if he fights a smart fight and takes it to the ground his got it.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

if diaz somehow wins by KO i will laugh with joy, but ill be just as happy with a slick diaz submission that is more likely


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> if diaz somehow wins by KO i will laugh with joy, but ill be just as happy with a slick diaz submission that is more likely


Diaz via KO against Daley..


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

I dont think i could bring myself to pick against Daley..


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I dont think i could bring myself to pick against Daley..


Me too. I'm picking Daley via TKO definitely.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Me too. I'm picking Daley via TKO definitely.


I was thinking Daley sub in the first round


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Rauno said:


> Diaz via KO against Daley..





hixxy said:


> I was thinking Daley sub in the first round


If either of these happen I'll be screaming. For entirely different reasons depending on which.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Me too. I'm picking Daley via TKO definitely.


LOL We have one pick in common already!
I think Diaz could make his fight an easy one, but if Daley gets in his mind, Diaz will want to prove something and that may be his downfall in this fight.



hixxy said:


> I was thinking Daley sub in the first round


Inverted triangle. :thumb02:


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

limba said:


> LOL We have one pick in common already!


In a 6 fight card this makes things really more interesting. :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Damn, close fight Charm! Hendo proved me wrong and shut me up.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

WWWooooo :thumb02: my first ever KOTN Award!!!

I thought Hendo would finish it even earlier.. but the beginning of the third is still early^^

Also Masvidal is a hell of a fighter! Can't believe he has been in the shadows for such a long time. No surprise that Daley was shouting for Takedowns in there fight.

How about KJ Noons vs. Masvidal 

or just give the kid a fight with Josh Thomson :thumbsup: even though I see this as a 50/50 battle!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> Damn, close fight Charm! Hendo proved me wrong and shut me up.


Yeah, this was my second Pick Em' and they have both been extremely close bouts 

Edit- I looked at your picks and we had similar views. I guess Henderson did show why he's the champ...


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Is it the Daley v Diaz card next? I'm bloody torn on that fight..



Yeah its a tough card, but those make it more exciting! Its time to let the 3 - 1 nig that should of never had a loss get a crack that that 4 - 0 record of yours :thumb02:

Tied with the best record and was second in the highest numbers. Lets dance for the first time Hixxy, i know your not scared! ... I hope :confused05:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I would like to challenge Limba for the April 9th card 

Wanna do it Limba??

Winner from our bout should get a title shot anyway^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I would like to challenge Limba for the April 9th card
> 
> Wanna do it Limba??
> 
> Winner from our bout should get a title shot anyway^^


limba might be spoken for. He challenged me earlier and we decided it was on. :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Rauno said:


> limba might be spoken for. He challenged me earlier and we decided it was on. :thumb02:


Oh damn^^ Sorry Rauno didn't even see that 

I will find another opponent ;D


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Machida Karate said:


> Yeah its a tough card, but those make it more exciting! Its time to let the 3 - 1 nig that should of never had a loss get a crack that that 4 - 0 record of yours :thumb02:
> 
> Tied with the best record and was second in the highest numbers. Lets dance for the first time Hixxy, i know your not scared! ... I hope :confused05:


I will wait for to see what happens at UFC 128 before making any decisions MK. Gonna take a few days off, kick back and enjoy the fact i have defended my title and am still undefeated.

On a side note, if Daley wins the title, will he become the first englishman to win a major MMA title?


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Hey Bobby ask and you shall recieve, if your man enough


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Grats Rauno, good win.

Was pretty happy to havbe picked Hendo tko 3, at least!


----------



## Big_Charm (Jan 7, 2011)

+1 Rauno 

My heart told me Henderson would win, he's an absolute beast... however, my betting side said go for Cavalcante.

I guess my gut instinct told me that he wasn't ready for Henderson. I need 1-2 more straight victories then i'll be asking for a title shot ala Jones :thumb02:


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> I will wait for to see what happens at UFC 128 before making any decisions MK. Gonna take a few days off, kick back and enjoy the fact i have defended my title and am still undefeated.
> 
> On a side note, if Daley wins the title, will he become the first englishman to win a major MMA title?



Enjoy it while it lasts!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So many people wanting title shots... Maybe we should have two weight classes and create another belt!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, I was thinking that to. The only question is how do you determine who goes in what weightclass? That is a legit question.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that to. The only question is how do you determine who goes in what weightclass? That is a legit question.


I go in the weight class where hixxy goes.  please^^


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, I was thinking that to. The only question is how do you determine who goes in what weightclass? That is a legit question.


Maybe post counts or something like that? But a lot of us have the same range of posts on the forum.. :confused05:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> I go in the weight class where hixxy goes.  please^^


You make me chuckle Bobby


----------



## Ruckus (Oct 2, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Third, Ruckus since we both lost you want to have a match on the next card? (which is on my 23rd birthday by the way)


No doubt kanto, its only logical. Although I'd hate to whoop your arse on your birthday and all.



Machida Karate said:


> ...but im glad i got to have my revenge match on Ruckus and show i only lost my 1 loss because the rules were a pure guessing game.
> 
> I should be undefeated but im not a good guesser lol....


If it was a guessing game it was for everyone, don't be a Tito with the excuses. We're 1 and 1 in SF and are bound to meet up again. Hopefully you'll have the belt than so I can take that from you along with all the excuses. Good fight though man, got me with the main event and solid calls in the decisions.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well if I don't get you I will fight someone else and I'm either going to win or loose to them. I consider you a respectful guy and a worthy opponent. So it is the honor to pick you as my birthday opponent.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

So Ruckus v kanto at next event?


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm down with it if Ruckus is.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Ruckus said:


> No doubt kanto, its only logical. Although I'd hate to whoop your arse on your birthday and all.
> 
> 
> 
> If it was a guessing game it was for everyone, don't be a Tito with the excuses. We're 1 and 1 in SF and are bound to meet up again. Hopefully you'll have the belt than so I can take that from you along with all the excuses. Good fight though man, got me with the main event and solid calls in the decisions.



Lol your right it was a guessing game for EVERYONE, im not saying it wasnt im saying it was, and thats why GUESSING for a win is called Luck, and Luck is called Random...

So i lost because i liked one name more then the other... Damn that hurts


And i want that TItle shot Hixxy! I scored second highest and 420 already had his chance, so dont be scared!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Yeah, both of you two do have an argument for the title. Depends on whether hixxy wants a rematch anytime soon or wants to face someone new. But in terms of the rankings, 420 has priority.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> Yeah, both of you two do have an argument for the title. Depends on whether hixxy wants a rematch anytime soon or wants to face someone new. But in terms of the rankings, 420 has priority.



Yeah because of the first SF Pickem where everyone guessed

And like i said he had his shot and ive been scoring at the highest ever since he lost it.

Dont Ignore my posts HIXXY Dont be Scurd! :angry02:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Im not ignoring your posts young one, im just observing things from afar. 420 hasnt mentioned having another title shot, and you young Machida are obssessed by one, so you got it, ill defend my title against you at Diaz v Daley!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well this looks like a match then. Two guys fighting for a unification of the titles. This is going to be a good one here.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Hold fire on the unification of the titles kanto, because that is not the case. That wont happen as we will always have Pick Ems for both Strikeforce and UFC.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I will get my title back, it is only a matter of time. I don't blame Hixxy for taking the easy way out, he just wants a chance to defend his title.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Unless 420 and Machida wanna battle it out at Daley v Diaz for a title shot and ill sit ringside and watch?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Unless 420 and Machida wanna battle it out at Daley v Diaz for a title shot and ill sit ringside and watch?



Pff our scores compared in the last two fights already proved enough, lets do this Hixxy! And stay fresh on the UFC PIckem because im calling you out after i take care of Inkdot and the TOunry champ


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I will get my title back, it is only a matter of time. I don't blame Hixxy for taking the easy way out, he just wants a chance to defend his title.


I challenge you in the CPL for 128!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Right it's on, set in concrete now, hixxy v Machida Karate for the Strikeforce title at Daley v Diaz. And come the end of that night there will be two English Strikeforce Champions, myself and Paul Daley.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Right it's on, set in concrete now, hixxy v Machida Karate for the Strikeforce title at Daley v Diaz. And come the end of that night there will be two English Strikeforce Champions, myself and Paul Daley.


Got that right, Daley's taking it. :thumbsup:


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Oh and I forgot to mention two knock out of the night awards for the Englishmen aswell, only question is who is going to be 'out of it' the longest, Diaz or MK.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Right it's on, set in concrete now, hixxy v Machida Karate for the Strikeforce title at Daley v Diaz. And come the end of that night there will be two English Strikeforce Champions, myself and Paul Daley.


Ok Hixxy! You summoned the beast! *ROOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAARRRR*!!!!!!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Is that you screaming for your mummy?


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

hixxy said:


> Is that you screaming for your mummy?



Why yes, yes it is, i love calling out my mommy when i kick someones ass!


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

It looks more like you have shit your pants after the referee has given out his instructions and want to go home!


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Machida Karate said:


>


Yup awaken the beast......










Sorry I couldn't help it.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well isn't this interesting? Someone is trying to get reved up. But in all honesty I'm not sure talking about waiting for another contender match is necessary.


----------

